# Help Scouting



## hungoverhunter (Apr 10, 2013)

It seems anytime i find birds, i hunt the next morning, on the x, and the birds never show. Am i just that unlucky to catch the birds on the last day they are going to use the field or whats the deal here anybody know?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Take note on what the birds are doing in the field, what time they are in the field, and what type of field is it. I have noticed in areas where farmers rip, disk, mold board plow, their fields sometimes in the after noon birds will just sit out there and relax and not be eating.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Just like BL stated.... You need to take notice what the birds are doing.

Because if they are just loafing then it isn't a "feed" field to hit in the morning. It could be a good afternoon spot.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

X2


----------



## hungoverhunter (Apr 10, 2013)

should have specified, a majority of my scouting is in the evening and the geese are always feeding. i have always thought maybe the roost got jumped or they just flat out shipped out. was wondering if there was something else i was missing.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

Do u scout the same field more than once? Or do u scout it a couple times? It is possible that say the "x" was hunted that morning they found another field that evening which you presumed was the x but really was just a field they sat in due to pressure and then started to filter towards there "new" x. I try at a very minimum to see birds on pattern at least 2x. Sometimes it isn't possible due to various reason but in theory most hunts like you describe is for only scouting one time. By only scouting 1x you don't know the entire picture :beer:


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

snogeezmen said:


> Do u scout the same field more than once? Or do u scout it a couple times? It is possible that say the "x" was hunted that morning they found another field that evening which you presumed was the x but really was just a field they sat in due to pressure and then started to filter towards there "new" x. I try at a very minimum to see birds on pattern at least 2x. Sometimes it isn't possible due to various reason but in theory most hunts like you describe is for only scouting one time. By only scouting 1x you don't know the entire picture :beer:


Very well put snoman


----------



## hungoverhunter (Apr 10, 2013)

thanks man, never thought of it that way! thanks for the help really appreciate it.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

hungoverhunter said:


> thanks man, never thought of it that way! thanks for the help really appreciate it.


hey we have all been there before.

the stand in the field and watch birds fly off a different direction. sometimes its ****ty luck but like i said most of the hunts i recall when my thumb is stuck up my *** its because a "quick" 1 time scout and I didnt know the true story!

Best of luck!


----------



## hungoverhunter (Apr 10, 2013)

So would seeing the geese in the field in the morning and at night count as two times and could presume their going to be there next morning? Is it better to scout the next morning and hunt that evening? I just got into the game and don't have much knowledge any help is appreciated.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

All situations are different with all sorts of multiple scenarios. The only way your going to be able to figure out certain situations, is going to be you going out and spending ample time scouting and watching birds. I scout fields sometimes up to 4 or 5 days before I go in there and burn em. Your only as good as your scout. Don't mean to be a smart alec, but you won't learn how to kill em asking questions on here. The foremost important tool when it comes to waterfowling is scouting. It is just like fishing, You have to find them, figure out what there biting on, and still at that, you have to figure out when there hungry&#8230; A lot goes into the actual hunt before it takes place. :thumb: Go out there and get after it as much as you possibly can and the results will come, I promise you! Good-luck next fall and keep us posted as to how things are going for you. :beer: :bop:


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

like FG said all situations are a lil different............

do the birds fly from the roost and B-line right for the field, wings cupped 1/2 mile out land no questions asked or do they dilly dally around fly circles almost looking confused then sit down?

the latter scenerio presents a red flag.

do they land, and feed tight right next to each other or do they land often times 50-60-70 yards from the "feeding" flock?

again the 2nd scenrio presents a problem--often pressured birds been pounded over decoys--or just being august birds for you early season boys!

but in my honest opinion if i scout a field in morning go back and scout it again in the evening (nothing changed) you slap em around next morning.

now to confuse you even more say theres 200 birds using it in the a.m. and in the evening you scout it out and put the spotty up and you count ahh maybe 130...... thats a red flag. where did the other 70 go.....again theres variables in all the above situations and these r what i follow to scout not rules by any means sometimes man you got no other options than say either i hunt this field or i sit at home....

again just things to think about

goodluck


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

just keep track of good hunts and bad hunts. what is similar with them what the differances are. what you did here versus here.

like all these guy say there is no 2 hunts that are exactly the same, there is many many variables i cannot type to each situation!!!
learn from your ****ty hunts is my best advice!! :beer:


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Scout at least 3 times before you hunt.


----------

